# Oil spots on FRCs



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, so this is an intermittent problem, and therefore the hardest to diagnose.

For about the last 4 months, oil spots keep appearing on my Fuel Rail Covers. Not very many, and not consistently. I will clean them off, and then when I look again maybe two or three weeks later there will be some more. My theory is that it's a relief valve, maybe for the cooling or power steering. I would say they seem to be concentrated on the driver side rear portion of the FRC, but there have been spots all over. Any thoughts? There are also a few spots on the underside of the hood, corresponding to the location of the oil spots on the FRCs.


I am hoping some of you guys have had this problem and figured it out already... otherwise this might take me years to diagnose.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

LS2 or 1?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

LS 1... my bad. It has about 37,000 miles on it and using Mobil 1.


----------

